# Can being run down and a cold affect IVF outcome? worried whether to start!!



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi, 

I am due to start my 2nd IVF in a couple of days time and had a cold a few weeks ago ( it started on my 2ww from first treatment) it's not as bad now but haven't managed to shake it off since, and have been surrounded by dh with terrible cold for the 2 week xmas duration and few others too!!! I can't seem to be able to escape people with colds. I have developed a mouth ulcer and feels like a few more coming (something I haven't had for years). My dh feels that I should postpone treatment this month so that I  can "fayre" better next time as I may feel better then and be less run down. I'd be amazed as it's extremely hard for me to avoid people with colds at the moment.  

Can being "run down" reduce my chances of a positive outcome?

I am taking all the correct vits etc; 

Silly  I know but 3 years ago I saw a palm reader who said I would have a baby in october, not so far I know but having IVF treatment in Jan would mean a baby in october (i think) and I feel worried that by leaving it a month I could miss out, but now my dh has made me worry that if I try this month I will fail as run down, and I feel it mould be my fault for being so impatient.

By the way doc at clinic has said as dh's sperm good the "pressure is all on me now"!! as if I am not feeling it enough already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please can anyone help me

Kind regards and happy new year.

Wendy K


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

Im no expert & im only due to start my first cycle in 10 days...   But I just wanted to say that in my opinion, if it was me starting & I had a cold - I would still do it  ... I cant see what effects it would have as we are all prawn! lol ( have i spelt that right?   ) to colds, especially at this time of the year - and whos to say that if it went away, it wouldnt come back in February?

If your not feeling 100% in yourself & you feel that your cold would jeperdise (how bad am i at spelling!) your outcome, then dont start this month & see if you can shake it off & hope thats its gone in time for Feb...& that it dosent come back  

I believe in physics.. i really do... but everyone is different  

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle & i hope your outcome is a positive one...

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi 
i agree with sweetchecks

no time like the present!!!!!!!!
marzy
xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Just to let you know, I sneezed all the way through my last 2ww, sometimes as often as 50 times in a day!
As you will see from my signature, I still got a BFP!!

They are tough little embies when they want to be, and I don't think a cold will prevent them from implanting, if it's meant to be!

Good luck in whatever you decide!! 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, just to let you know the night before I was due to go for my first scan before starting injections for IUI, I had been up the whole night with sickness and diarrhea (probably wrong spelling), went ahead with injections and got a BFP. I don't think it will affect your chances and you might always wonder 'what if' if you don't do it. Good luck.

Viv xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Go for it I don't think a cold will have any negative effects!

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi wendy i agree with the others and definitly go for your 2nd IVF as if that was me and feeling a bit run down i would still do it!

Good luck

Kate


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi wendy..

hope you feel better soon, is it ivf?icsi your havin....as long as you try and get urself better ready 4 embies going back you should be fine hun....i had really bad hayfever on my last tx and got a bfp although m/c but that wasnt because of hayfever doc said just 1 of those things......listen 2 the fortune teller 

love lisa xxxx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to wish you lot's of luck and send you a big hug!  

I think you should go for it, I've got a streaming cold at the moment and am due to start my 1st cycle of ivf probably next week, af pending, but I've come to the conclusion, if it happens, then it's meant to be, if it doesn't then I will pick myself up, dust myself down and see what life brings.

Try to relax and take things easy, if you're worried, then you'll take longer to get better.

Love Rebecca xx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

I just wanted to say a BIG THANKYOU   to everyone for their kind replies.

SWEETCHEEKS: Goodluck on your first cycle for a BFP, gingerscrossed for you. 

MARZY:            Thanks for the positive thoughts , I really hope good things happen for you this year. 

LADYBLUE:        Congrats fo finally getting a   it was about time. Enjoy it.

VIVIENNE:        Congrats for a lovely may this year  , how wonderful.
  

JAPPA:              Thanks for the support, good luck for all good things this year.    

KAMAC:            I wish you lots of luck and baby dust for 2006    

BECCA:              I have my fingers crossed for a BFP for you.   , may this be your year.

As for me I did go on wednesday for what was supposed to be my baseline scan (they didn't work bank hol and couldn't fit me in on tuesday) so when I went on wednesday they scanned me and found a 12mm follicle on my left side (potentially not my best side as they aren't sure it's 100% clear with my tube there) anyway they decided as my hormones had kicked in early and womb and follie developing quickly (I came on 7.30pm sat night NEW YEARS EVE!!!) I have told them my cycle is short, they said it was too late to start my IVF cycle and have instead given me 21 days of the "Pill" with the hope on checking me after that `and doing a FSH test that they can start me next month! So much for a good start and  an october baby as psychic suggested.

When they couldn't fit me in on tuesday (I phoned monday left message and again on tues at 07.45am)  as was told by consultant to do as soon as period started, because they couldn't fit me in I  plucked up the courage  to phone my gp and have blood FSH test done I may get the results tomorrow, I am starting to get really worried as first IVF attempt downgraded to IUI as response poor, and he said I may have poor ovarian reserve and suggested having inhibin checked, I don't want inhibin b checked at the moment but felt briefly brave enough to do FSH test - but now not so sure on accuracy as by the next day I had a 12mm follicle which must mean I had plent of FSH flowing around, so i'm worried I may get a false high reading which sends me into a panic but may be wrong anyway as i'm a quick starter which may mean I need my fsh tested earlier before things get going to far.

Sorry for the babbling, I'm just a bit fed up at the moment as have lovely womb and follie this month but no IVF (again)! and have to abstain as having a hy-cosy this month on nhs and cannot risk pregnancy (ironic)  before this test. I would have re-scheduled hy-cosy if IVF had started, but hy-cosy is the last way they can check left tube patency (hopefully no spasm this time) It would be nice to know.
Consultant has said as dh's sa is finally good now the "pressure is all on me now to make this work" nice eh! I'm certainly feeling enough pressure already!!!
Thanks for listening.

Take care

Wendy K


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I started on Wednesday, and I still have a bit of a cough, I have also developed some kind of allergic rash, but it started before the Synarel and Puregon, so not too worried there.

I'm sorry it wasn't to be this month for you..  What a bummer..


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Wendy 

So sorry to hear that all this has happened to you, I just wanted to say, check about the HyCosy, I was told that we could 'try' that month as they use a milk based liquid it wouldnt hurt you or any resulting baby. as far as I am aware its the HSG test that you cant 'try' on as they use radio active die.

Check hunni, you may otherwsie ruin a good month  

Much love and best wishes

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

